# My Second Glock



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

Stopped by my local Turner's Outdoorsman today and bought a Glock 30. I have been considering it along with the Colt Combat Commander and the Sig P227 but I found out that the Commander is not on the California Gun Roster and Sig no longer lists the P227 in their catalog. It's too bad because those are both nice guns but at least I got the Glock.
Well, I don't have it yet because I have to wait thirty days to fill out the background check paperwork so I paid for it and put it on layaway.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I think you will be very happy with it. For me it shoots much like the glock 21 just smaller . I love mine great gun Shoots great never a problem 10+1 .45 acp , yea. Its a lot in a small package.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

I totally expect to be very happy with it since I've heard nothing but good things about it. I'm a big fan of the 45 ACP cartridge and have enjoyed shooting it since I bought my Colt 1991 back in the nineties.
This will be my sixth 45 ACP and my second compact in this caliber. 
The 30 has a heavier slide than the 30 SF and that was a factor. I expect the extra weight to help with the recoil.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

PhuBai70 said:


> Stopped by my local Turner's Outdoorsman today and bought a Glock 30. I have been considering it along with the Colt Combat Commander and the Sig P227 but I found out that the Commander is not on the California Gun Roster and Sig no longer lists the P227 in their catalog. It's too bad because those are both nice guns but at least I got the Glock.
> Well, I don't have it yet because I have to wait thirty days to fill out the background check paperwork so I paid for it and put it on layaway.


I don't know why Sig discontinued the P227 .45? They still make the P220 .45 which is the single stack version. I'm glad I bought mine when I did. I've got two P227's and one P220. I've never fired the P220 only the P227's. The grip fits my hand better. I also have two Glock G30's, a Gen 3 with a rail and a Gen 2 without.

With the Glock G30 you can use the standard 9 and 10 round magazines or the 13 round magazines from the G21. Kriss makes a magazine extension for those guns that expands the capacity to 30 rounds.

The P227's come with 10 round magazines. The P220 has 8. How they can cram 9 or 10 rounds in those smaller Glock magazines is beyond me? Even more beyond me is why the Colt Combat Commander is not listed in the California Gun Roster? It's a single stack SA 1911 with an 8 round magazine for Christ's sake? But then again nothing surprises me coming out of that God awful state.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

I don't know why Sig dropped the P227. Maybe it wasn't selling well compared to the P220.
I bought my P220 a couple of months ago and have not fired it either but I expect to be very happy with it. Sig still has a lot of semi-autos on the California Gun Roster including several 1911s. Colt has no semi-autos but there are four Cobra revolvers. 
I'm very disappointed about the Combat Commander because it is the only 1911 in that size that I know of that has a steel frame. The others that I looked at had aluminum alloy frames. 
Hickok45 is a big Glock fan but has trouble loading the last round in the 9 and 10 round mags so he just leaves the last one out and loads 8 and 9 rounds. 

BTW, did you replace the pins in that Glock 30?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

PhuBai70 said:


> I don't know why Sig dropped the P227. Maybe it wasn't selling well compared to the P220.
> I bought my P220 a couple of months ago and have not fired it either but I expect to be very happy with it. Sig still has a lot of semi-autos on the California Gun Roster including several 1911s. Colt has no semi-autos but there are four Cobra revolvers.
> I'm very disappointed about the Combat Commander because it is the only 1911 in that size that I know of that has a steel frame. The others that I looked at had aluminum alloy frames.
> Hickok45 is a big Glock fan but has trouble loading the last round in the 9 and 10 round mags so he just leaves the last one out and loads 8 and 9 rounds.
> ...


I replaced the pins, with stainless steel, added an extended slide lock, Lone Wolf ported barrel, extended mag release, Pyramid trigger, night sights and a Strike Industries Quick Detachable Slide End Plate for Glock. I shortened the barrel by about 1/4 inch leaving only one port instead of two. The extended slide lock makes the removal of the slide a lot easier as there's more to grab on to. 

With the detachable slide end plate you don't need to push in the plastic sleeve from the bottom of the slide with a small screwdriver or punch. You just push the button in and remove it from the slide. This saves you from chewing up that sleeve, as it pushes it in from the end of the sleeve, keeping it flush inside the slide.

It's important on striker fired guns to keep the striker assembly and its channel within the slide clean and free from oil and solvents. I always clean and dry both after firing the gun.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

On my Glock 21 I also replaced the pins with stainless, added the extended slide stop lever and the extended slide lock. I'm going to shoot it for a bit to see if I might upgrade the barrel.
I'll probably do the same to the Glock 30 when I get it. 
When I'm ready for another Glock I might go with the 22 in 40 S&W. I've never owned a gun in that caliber and I'm curious.
However, yesterday when I was browsing the Glock lineup I came across the G19X in the coyote color and it looks very interesting. I haven't owned a 9mm since I gave my Taurus PT99 to my daughter and I've been considering a pistol in that color since I first saw the Sig 1911 Scorpion.
With the Gun Roster shrinking I want to get the Glocks, Sigs and Kimbers that I want while they"re still available.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

PhuBai70 said:


> On my Glock 21 I also replaced the pins with stainless, added the extended slide stop lever and the extended slide lock. I'm going to shoot it for a bit to see if I might upgrade the barrel.
> I'll probably do the same to the Glock 30 when I get it.
> When I'm ready for another Glock I might go with the 22 in 40 S&W. I've never owned a gun in that caliber and I'm curious.
> However, yesterday when I was browsing the Glock lineup I came across the G19X in the coyote color and it looks very interesting. I haven't owned a 9mm since I gave my Taurus PT99 to my daughter and I've been considering a pistol in that color since I first saw the Sig 1911 Scorpion.
> With the Gun Roster shrinking I want to get the Glocks, Sigs and Kimbers that I want while they"re still available.


I had extended slide locks on mine, but I took them off. Sometimes my thumb would inadvertently hit it under recoil and it would lock the slide back. Not good in a self defense situation.

I've got both a G27 .40 and a G23 .40 in Coyote tan. I wish the G30 was offered that way. I like the Coyote tan with contrasting black controls and likewise the black with contrasting silver/stainless controls. I prefer the more compact versions as they are easier to conceal and you can use the full size magazines with them.

It really isn't necessary to change the barrel unless you decide to use lead bullets. I haven't noticed any difference in accuracy or recoil with the ported barrel. But then again I shortened the barrel which removed one of the ports. Actually I bought it because I liked the looks of it.

I also bought non captive recoil springs and steel guide rods from Wolff Gun Springs. I like those better than those stock captive plastic one's. With non captive guide rods and springs you can just change the springs and not the entire assembly.

There are God only knows how many aftermarket accessories available for Glocks? Some are just gimmicks, some are for aesthetics and some actually improve an already great pistol. Of course you can leave things well enough alone. But for a person like me that can't leave well enough alone it's like being a kid in a candy store. Not only that but the aftermarket parts industry creates jobs.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

I have ordered the Wolff recoil spring and steel guide rod for my 21 and it should arrive in a few days. I went with the stock 17 lb. spring because the steel guide rod is what I was after. 
Unfortunately, the Glock 19 in coyote tan and the Sig Scorpion also in tan are not listed on the Gun Roster so I won't be adding those to my collection.
My former brother-in-law put an after market barrel in his Glock 22 (I don't know which brand) and claims that the accuracy improved considerably. At the cost of $150 I will probably stick with my stock barrel. 
There are some disturbing things going on with the Gun Roster and I will be posting about it in the Firearm Political Discussion forum.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

PhuBai70 said:


> I have ordered the Wolff recoil spring and steel guide rod for my 21 and it should arrive in a few days. I went with the stock 17 lb. spring because the steel guide rod is what I was after.
> *Unfortunately, the Glock 19 in coyote tan and the Sig Scorpion also in tan are not listed on the Gun Roster so I won't be adding those to my collection.*
> My former brother-in-law put an after market barrel in his Glock 22 (I don't know which brand) and claims that the accuracy improved considerably. At the cost of $150 I will probably stick with my stock barrel.
> There are some disturbing things going on with the Gun Roster and I will be posting about it in the Firearm Political Discussion forum.


That's because the Coyote tan models are more lethal and dangerous than their all black counterparts? This should serve as a warning that there can be no compromise when it comes to the 2nd Amendment and Bill of Rights. What's one drop of water? Nothing, but when you put enough of them together you've got a flood.

Gun roster aside. Unfortunately there are a lot of disturbing things going on in California and other bastions of progressive Liberal social policies. Khrushchev nailed it: "I can prophecy that your grandchildren in America will live under socialism -- Our firm conviction is that sooner or later Capitalism will give way to Socialism. Whether you like it or not, history is on our side. We will bury you!"

I guess that if you bench rested the pistol with the stock barrel against the aftermarket barrel you might notice a difference? But other then that, I doubt the average person blasting away at targets would. Or it really wouldn't make much of a difference in a close range self defense situation either. I bought mine because I like working on guns and for aesthetics. I even bought threaded barrels for a few of my guns but have no intention of purchasing and mounting a suppressor.

As far as handgun accuracy goes, if you've got to defend yourself at rifle ranges with a pistol, then you may have some explaining to do in a court of law.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

Yes it is amazing that a tan gun is more dangerous than a black gun and a civilian sporting rifle will kill you quicker than a single shot bolt action deer rifle just because it looks like a military assault rifle (I really hate that term). 
Living where I do I know that gun control is not our only problem. I have said before that I am a strong conservative who is anti liberal and I have been for my entire adult life. 
However, I am realizing that liberalism and socialism are not necessarily the same thing so I need to redirect my awareness of what's going on. It is disturbing to see a poll result that shows 70% of millennials thinking that socialism is a good idea. 
My Glock with a stock barrel is considerably more accurate than I will ever be so I won't be forking out $150 for something I don't need. Besides, I will never be carrying in public so my self defense situation will be in my home and at a distance of eight to ten feet.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

PhuBai70 said:


> Yes it is amazing that a tan gun is more dangerous than a black gun and a civilian sporting rifle will kill you quicker than a single shot bolt action deer rifle just because it looks like a military assault rifle (I really hate that term).
> Living where I do I know that gun control is not our only problem. I have said before that I am a strong conservative who is anti liberal and I have been for my entire adult life.
> However, I am realizing that liberalism and socialism are not necessarily the same thing so I need to redirect my awareness of what's going on. It is disturbing to see a poll result that shows 70% of millennials thinking that socialism is a good idea.
> *My Glock with a stock barrel is considerably more accurate than I will ever be so I won't be forking out $150 for something I don't need.* Besides, I will never be carrying in public so my self defense situation will be in my home and at a distance of eight to ten feet.


Yeah, but what fun is that when you only buy something that you need? I hear where you're coming from though. I have a coupla' guns, two to be exact that I bought on impulse and some I've never even shot yet.

Guns, cars, trucks and mechanical devices have always fascinated me ever since I was a little kid. Whenever I got a motorized toy I'd have to take it apart just to see how it worked. If something broke I'd always attempt to fix it. Sometimes I'd succeed and sometimes I'd fail but that's how you learn. It saved me a hell of a lot of money that's for sure. Money that I used to buy tools, guns and other things. Not only that but I hate having to depend on others for things that I can do myself.

Politically we're on the same page there brother. As are most people on this forum. At least I hope they are? It's not just about guns, our entire system of governing and our Constitutional Republic is at stake. That should be quite obvious to anyone who pays attention as to what's going on especially in today's day and age. When people are being programmed at an early age that socialism is acceptable this country is indeed in deep trouble. As a history buff, I could write volumes about why I think this is happening and its origins. But I would only be preaching to the choir.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

I'm certainly guilty of buying things I don't need. Usually my reason for buying a new gun is because I don't have one like it yet. 
I have another hobby that I can't control and that is music. You were into cars and trucks since you were a kid and I grew up in a house that always had music. Whether it was my Dad playing his acoustic guitar in the evening or my older sisters watching American Bandstand in the afternoon or my Mom with her country music radio station on when she would give me a ride to school. My addiction began with surfer music, hot rod music and the British Invasion.
My obsession eventually lead to 3,600 vinyl record albums, about 1,500 CDs, 2 stereos, 11 guitars and 5 amps. 
I also feel that we're on the same page about politics and the condition of our country and our society in general. I wish I could be more positive about it but I'm afraid our future looks bleak. Like you, I think our young people have been programmed by liberal educators for decades and once the baby boomers are mostly gone our side will be greatly outnumbered.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

PhuBai70 said:


> I'm certainly guilty of buying things I don't need. Usually my reason for buying a new gun is because I don't have one like it yet.
> *I have another hobby that I can't control and that is music.* You were into cars and trucks since you were a kid and I grew up in a house that always had music. Whether it was my Dad playing his acoustic guitar in the evening or my older sisters watching American Bandstand in the afternoon or my Mom with her country music radio station on when she would give me a ride to school. My addiction began with surfer music, hot rod music and the British Invasion.
> My obsession eventually lead to 3,600 vinyl record albums, about 1,500 CDs, 2 stereos, 11 guitars and 5 amps.
> I also feel that we're on the same page about politics and the condition of our country and our society in general. I wish I could be more positive about it but I'm afraid our future looks bleak. Like you, I think our young people have been programmed by liberal educators for decades and once the baby boomers are mostly gone our side will be greatly outnumbered.


You and me both. I started with the British Invasion. What kid didn't listen to the Beatles? Then the Rolling Stones. My all time favorite of the British bands was Eric Burdon and the Animals. Although not British my first album was "Boogie" by Canned Heat, now I've got all of their albums. Then in the summer of '66 came "The Doors". Jim Morrison was my idol, he was fascinated with the Great American Southwest. They didn't call him the "Lizard King" for nothing. I remember exactly where I was when he died and still mourn him to this day. If I was only limited to one band it would have to be "The Doors". As "Big Jimbo" would say: "they just leaped into my soul and they're still there".

Janis Joplin was my favorite female singer. It's a God damn shame they flushed their lives down the toilet. In my opinion that was the greatest era for music. Bob Dylan, The Kinks, Crosby Stills, Nash &Young, Jimi Hendrix, Cream, my God the list goes on. From then I went on to "Jethro Tull". Ian Anderson is one incredible musician. I went to one of their concerts, we had third row center seats. What a show! I'm also a fan of Pink Floyd, Warren Zevon and Dire Straits. Although not from that era I can't forget Roy Orbison and Buddy Holly.

All of that got me into the early "blues" musicians of the 30's and 40's. Thee foundation of all that great stuff. One Black man and an acoustic guitar. Robert Johnson, Muddy Waters, Lightnin' Hopkins, John Lee Hooker, Leadbelly, T-Bone Walker, Mississippi John Hurt etc. Of the female singers, Billie Holiday, Ma Rainey, Bessie Smith, Memphis Minnie etc. I've got a 50 CD collection of all that great music.

Now there's Joe Bonamassa, in my opinion one of the greatest guitar players and blues musicians that we'll ever hear. When I first saw him on a PBS special with Eric Clapton I was hooked. I've been buying his albums ever since. Just like the good old days when I looked forward to buying an album from one of my favorite bands before even hearing it.

I'm also interested in the "Big Band Era" of the late 20's, 30's and 40's. All the great swing bands and singers. I've got a wide selection of those too. After all I have restored and still have cars from that era. Although before my time, it's an era of American history that has always fascinated me. An era when despite the depression and the war, people were proud to be American. A different generation that's for sure. "The Greatest Generation".

Then came Vietnam and all that "hippie" social justice bullsh*t which I believe led to today's rise of the Left and Socialism. Its been downhill ever since. Although I just missed that war and being drafted. I was repulsed at how those assholes treated those who returned home from the war. It's probably because of that I've never in my entire life voted for a Democrat and never will. It was a political awakening. That was before I ever got into guns. One of the most disgraceful displays of anti Americanism in my lifetime. With their cohorts in the national media, now they've got political power, a lot of it. God help us if they ever succeed.

Man you sure got me started, time to break out the I Pod.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

desertman said:


> You and me both. I started with the British Invasion. What kid didn't listen to the Beatles? Then the Rolling Stones. My all time favorite of the British bands was Eric Burdon and the Animals. Although not British my first album was "Boogie" by Canned Heat, now I've got all of their albums. Then in the summer of '66 came "The Doors". Jim Morrison was my idol, he was fascinated with the Great American Southwest. They didn't call him the "Lizard King" for nothing. I remember exactly where I was when he died and still mourn him to this day. If I was only limited to one band it would have to be "The Doors". As "Big Jimbo" would say: "they just leaped into my soul and they're still there".
> 
> Janis Joplin was my favorite female singer. It's a God damn shame they flushed their lives down the toilet. In my opinion that was the greatest era for music. Bob Dylan, The Kinks, Crosby Stills, Nash &Young, Jimi Hendrix, Cream, my God the list goes on. From then I went on to "Jethro Tull". Ian Anderson is one incredible musician. I went to one of their concerts, we had third row center seats. What a show! I'm also a fan of Pink Floyd, Warren Zevon and Dire Straits. Although not from that era I can't forget Roy Orbison and Buddy Holly.
> 
> ...











Several years ago I converted a spare bedroom into my "Music Room".

I was (and still am) into everyone you mentioned. I started out buying singles but my first LP was by The Beatles and the second one was by The Rolling Stones. I also liked the heavier bands like The Animals and Them with Van Morrison. 
I always leaned toward the guitar and my top five players were Jimi Hendrix, Jeff Beck, Eric Clapton, Rory Gallagher and Jimmy Page.
One good thing about living here was the concerts in the seventies. Every major band that toured the US did a couple of shows in the L.A. area and I went to as many as I could. I saw too many bands to list here.
I was heavily into the British electric blues movement in the late sixties which is why I'm such a big fan of Joe Bonamassa today. He is an incredible guitarist and also has a vintage guitar collection that would make a grown man cry. When I saw his Tour de Force: Live In London special on KCET I ordered the DVD box set of all four shows.
Lastly, I'm glad you mentioned Warren Zevon. Not enough people remember what a great songwriter and performer he was. Excitable Boy is one of my favorite albums and I can enjoy it as much today as I did the day I brought it home from the record store. 
Again, I have to agree about the war protests period. It was the beginning of the form of liberalism that we face today. It was also when the main stream media turned left and never looked back.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

PhuBai70 said:


> View attachment 17655
> 
> Several years ago I converted a spare bedroom into my "Music Room".
> 
> ...


I forgot about "Van the Man". A great singer and performer as well. Also "The Band" with Levon Helm and the boys. I believe they recorded with Bob Dylan in upstate New York? They put out an album "Music From Big Pink".

Warren Zevon had a lot of great songs. What a mind! You'd almost think that he was once a mercenary? Lawyer's Guns and Money, Roland the Headless Thompson Gunner, Veracruz to name a few more. That's one thing about music, you can listen to it over and over again and never get tired of it.

I like music that has substance to it. Music that really comes from the composers heart. Those types of songs are like watching a great movie. That's just one of the reasons why I like The Doors so much. Jim Morrison attended UCLA film school and that is evident in a lot of their music. With songs like LA Woman. I can conjure up a vision of a bunch of bikers roaring into town on their Harley's ready to tear the place up.

Jim Morrison made a coupla' short films one is called "Hwy" about a hitch hiker out in the desert who kills the person who picked him up in a GT 500. It then shows him roaring through the desert in his '67 Shelby GT 500. The background music is John Lee Hooker singing "Highway 13".

Myself I never picked up or played a musical instrument in my life. I envy and am grateful for those that do. I couldn't imagine life without music.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

I was disappointed with Van Morrison's solo career at first. I was expecting heavier songs like Gloria, Here Comes The Night and Mystic Eyes but I soon came around and appreciated his ballads.
Today, Into The Mystic is one of my all time favorite songs.
Members of The Band backed Dylan in the studio and on tour in the mid sixties when he was converting from acoustic music to electric music. Levon Helm had a unique singing voice that really added to their sound. He had small roles in quite a few movies later in his career.
As a Doors fan you should like this. The way I heard it back then Francis Ford Coppola could not find the right song to use to open the movie Apocalypse Now. He was about to give up and hire a songwriter when a friend suggested The End. After only hearing a minute or two he knew that was the song he wanted. I'm sure you remember how well the music fit the opening scenes.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

PhuBai70 said:


> I was disappointed with Van Morrison's solo career at first. I was expecting heavier songs like Gloria, Here Comes The Night and Mystic Eyes but I soon came around and appreciated his ballads.
> Today, Into The Mystic is one of my all time favorite songs.
> Members of The Band backed Dylan in the studio and on tour in the mid sixties when he was converting from acoustic music to electric music. Levon Helm had a unique singing voice that really added to their sound. He had small roles in quite a few movies later in his career.
> As a Doors fan you should like this. The way I heard it back then Francis Ford Coppola could not find the right song to use to open the movie Apocalypse Now. He was about to give up and hire a songwriter when a friend suggested The End. After only hearing a minute or two he knew that was the song he wanted. I'm sure you remember how well the music fit the opening scenes.


I was always a fan of "Van the Man". Speaking of "Gloria" and me being a Doors fan you should hear their rendition of it, if you haven't already. "Van the Man" wrote that song and if I remember correctly "The Shadows of Knight" made the song popular in the mid 60's.

"The End" is a great song. The Doors have a few different versions of it where Jim Morrison changes some of the lyrics. It's not surprising that it was used in the movie "Apocalypse Now". It's hard for me to pick which Doors song is my favorite. They're all great. The entire band was a cohesive unit each member complimented the other. They had a style and sound that was all their own. I'm always amazed at how musicians can come up with their own sound, lyrics and style.

As much as I love music I've only been to two rock concerts. Jethro Tull and The Kinks. The Kinks were good but Jethro Tull made them seem like a night club act. I also saw Harry James and Rahsaan Roland Kirk. I mentioned seeing Roland Kirk to one of my friends and he kinda' flipped out. He couldn't believe that I knew who he was and actually saw him. I really wasn't into that kind of music though. Harry James, yeah as I do love the "Big Band" sound. It was just pretty amazing to see someone play two saxophones at the same time and make sense.

By the way that is some record collection you have. I've only got about 5 or 6 hundred records and CD's. Most of the CD's are duplicates of albums that I already have. I've put all of them on I Pods. An amazing devise if there ever was one. I've got well over 4,000 songs on an I Pod "Nano". I can take it every where with me. That and a set of Bose ear buds and I'm all set. I also have a bunch of old 78's along with an old hand crank record player to play them on.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

The albums in the photo are some of my original 60s and 70s collection. Some people got rid of their albums when they switched over to CDs but I'm glad now that I hung on to mine. 
When the new vinyl came out I waited to see if it was just a fad or if it was going to catch on. I started collecting it in 2015 and stopped in 2018 because I ran out of room for new shelves. I collected about 1,400 albums and over 700 are on various styles of colored vinyl.


----------

